# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Embalse (barragem) de Alqueva, 2014

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

La víspera del día de Reyes estuve visitando Alqueva, que embalsaba 3.462,63 hectómetros cúbicos, por lo que es posible que si este invierno nos ayuda con sus precipitaciones podamos verlo desembalsar otra vez; aquí tenéis unos enlaces que os pueden interesar de la página de EDIA S.A. (Emtresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-Estruturas de Alqueva S.A.).

http://www.edia.pt/pt/

http://www.edia.pt/folder/monitoriza...etimDiario.pdf

En el siguiente mensaje empezaré con el reportaje fotográfico.

----------


## Los terrines

Empiezo con el reportaje:





















Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),jlois (02-feb-2014),perdiguera (07-ene-2014),Rio Ardila (12-feb-2014),Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo:















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),jlois (02-feb-2014),perdiguera (07-ene-2014),Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Termino con unas fotos que creo que son novedosas en el foro, tomadas desde el mirador que hay en la margen derecha del Guadiana algo por encima de la presa:





















Muchas gracias por la atención y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (07-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (07-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),jlois (02-feb-2014),Jonasino (07-ene-2014),perdiguera (07-ene-2014),Rio Ardila (12-feb-2014),Varanya (10-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Cuándo han puesto esas letras que salen en el aparcamiento del estribo izquierdo?  :Confused: 

La última palabra no soy capaz de verla bien, creo que es forever... _"en un día claro se puede ver hasta el infinito"_.

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Cuándo han puesto esas letras que salen en el aparcamiento del estribo izquierdo? 
> 
> La última palabra no soy capaz de verla bien, creo que es forever... _"en un día claro se puede ver hasta el infinito"_.


La última vez que estuve, creo que fue a primeros de abril de 2013, con el desembalse del año pasado, las letras no estaban. Y la última palabra es, en efecto, forever.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Según la página de EDIA, al 30 de enero embalsaba 3.525,87 hectómetros cúbicos, 63 más que el pasado cinco de enero.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Según el SAIH del Guadiana, ayer la aportación en el azud de la Granadilla (Badajoz) fue de 19,43 hectómetros cúbicos que se dirigen a Alqueva.

Aprovecho la oportunidad para poneros un enlace (http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...20de%20Alqueva) donde podéis ver algunas fotos aéreas de este enorme embalse portugués, que os copio a continuación para mayor facilidad (la protagonista del reportaje es la marina de Amieira):









Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

Galán (19-feb-2014),Jonasino (10-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El SAIH del Guadiana informa que están pasando por el azud de la Granadilla, en Badajoz, camino de Alqueva, 411,72 metros cúbicos por segundo, y que la aportación del día de ayer en ese punto fue de 22,67 hectómetros cúbicos; el pasado día 5 de febrero, según EDIA, Alqueva embalsaba 3.555,73 hectómetros cúbicos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (10-feb-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),Jonasino (10-feb-2014),Rio Ardila (18-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

La consecuencia de los 411 metros cúbicos por segundo que lleva el Guadiana por Badajoz ha sido que según EDIA, Alqueva embalsaba 3.753,64 hectómetros cúbicos a las 23 horas portuguesas de ayer (cero horas españolas de hoy). Como siga subiendo volveremos a verlo desembalsar también este año.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (19-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

A este paso me parece que va ha ser antes de lo previsto para 2014

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días

Sigue subiendo; a las 23:00 portuguesas de ayer embalsaba 3.819 Hectómetros, 66 hectómetros cúbicos más que 24 horas antes, según EDIA.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-feb-2014),Galán (19-feb-2014),Jonasino (12-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese caudal lo controlan bien con las dos centrales, así que dudo que abra... de momento.

----------

Los terrines (12-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Según EDIA, a las 23 horas portuguesas de ayer embalsaba 3.882'96 hectómetros cúbicos, con una subida diaria de 64 hectómetros cúbicos. Por Badajoz siguen pasando 611 metros cúbicos por segundo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra que está bien gorda ya, a puntito de dar a luz jajaja  :Big Grin: 

El problema es que entre las 2 centrales más el desagüe de fondo puede tirar cerca de 1000 m3/s, así que mientras que no le entre más de eso, veo difícil que abran algo más generoso, aunque no hay nada imposible.

----------

Jonasino (13-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ayer ya embalsaba 3926,68 Hm3, a 62 cm. de cota máxima según EDIA.

Ya está tirando agua... según la gráfica por Pedrogao pasan 512.16 m3/s, imagino que será por turbinas.

----------

Los terrines (14-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Pues según EDIA, a las 23:00 del 16 de febrero embalsaba 4.043,20 hectómetros cúbicos (su capacidad es de 4.150), y acabo de consultar el SAIH del Guadiana, y por Badajoz están pasando hoy 720 metros cúbicos por segundo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bestias son, a más de un 97%... como tiene que estar el bicho, como haga fuerte oleaje capaz de saltar el agua por encima jajaja

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues sigue subiendo; a las 23 horas del 18 de febrero embalsaba 4.054'97 hectómetros cúbicos (y Pedrogao otros 113,99); si alguien se entera de que desembalsa, que avise, por favor, a ver si se ueden subir algunas fotos.

Un saludo cordial.

----------

Rio Ardila (20-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

De momento no he visto nada sobre que haya abierto algún órgano de desagüe.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado en Alqueva, que sigue altísimo (embalsa 3.956,77 hectómetros cúubicos de los 4.150 de su capacidad total). El día estaba muy claro, y aquí os dejo las fotos tomadas desde la coronación:





















Sigue.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-abr-2014),Jonasino (23-mar-2014),sergi1907 (23-mar-2014),Varanya (08-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Desde la presa me dirigí a la marina de Amieira, a muy pocos kilómetros, en cuyo restaurante  hice estas fotos (desde la terraza, con una temperatura de unos 18 grados):

















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-abr-2014),sergi1907 (23-mar-2014),Varanya (08-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Por último, unas instantáneas desde la zona de pantalanes:













Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-abr-2014),NoRegistrado (23-mar-2014),sergi1907 (23-mar-2014),Varanya (08-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué preciosidad.
 Habrá que ir planeando un viaje.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo nuevas fotos aéreas de una página prtuguesa (http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...20de%20Alqueva) publicadas recientemente:

















Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2014),frfmfrfm (17-abr-2014),Varanya (08-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Y a continuación otras fotos de la localidad portuguesa de Juromenha, a 20 kilómetros de Badajoz, en la cola de Alqueva (http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...x-results=10):

















Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2014),Jonasino (19-abr-2014),Varanya (08-abr-2014),willi (08-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*El Parque Temático Alqueva busca impulsar un turismo familiar en torno al mayor lago artificial de Europa*
http://www.europapress.es/extremadur...405111002.HTML

Creo que es una buena idea.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Anoche Alqueva embalsaba 4.008 hectómetros cúbicos de los 4.150 de su capacidad total; esta mañana he estado en la zona de Puente Ayuda, en la cola del embalse más cercana a Badajoz (poco más de 30 kilómetros por carretera, menos en línea recta), donde he podido hacer algunas fotos:





















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2014),frfmfrfm (17-abr-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014),willi (19-abr-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Veremos el puente reconstruido algún día?  :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Alqueva embalsa actualmente 4.003 hectómetros cúbicos (de los 4.150 de su capacidad total). Esta mañana he estado caminando  por su margen izquierda entre Puente Ayuda (Ajuda) y Villarreal, y os subo algunas fotos:













Restos de un banquito:





Pantalán de Villarreal:



Sigue.

----------

sergi1907 (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Antiguo molino sumergido:







También pude fotografiar algunos "pajaritos":















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-abr-2014),sergi1907 (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Un ánade real:



Y, para terminar, algunas de flora:













Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-abr-2014),willi (28-abr-2014)

----------

